# Small Loft Ideas!!



## mypigeoncoop (Oct 21, 2010)

I am building a separate loft for the birds i might be getting soon and Im just wondering if any of you have any small loft ideas and designs? I would really appreciate your help. - Hiran. btw im 15 and any tips yall can give me i would take it since most of yall are more dedicated experienced flyers. Thanks


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

How many birds in the loft would definitely help so somebody can tell you what size you need


----------



## mypigeoncoop (Oct 21, 2010)

no more than 10-15 birds


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm

This is all you will need for up to 15 or so birds. Something like this or something modified would work well.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/post-your-lofts-here-48720.html
Lots of ideas in this post. 


http://www.gulfcoasthomingclub.com/lofts/lofts.html
Also fun to look at if you want to dream a bit.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Something I found helpful when I built my loft was to use the siding on one side and the osb? board on the other. Made a strong wall when used with 2x4 or even 2x3s. I also made my loft in panels where I could unscrew the sections and move it in a U haul. Big thing is they need to stay dry and have good air circulation without too much draft. I open my lofts up in the summer, and close them up some in the winter. Look around at the locals lofts. They can give you ideas of what works best in your part of the country. Also get the loft up off the ground to help in the rodent/predator issues. I love my racing loft. The siding was $25 a sheet, the door $40. The loft ran me around $700. I also have a 16x16 goat pen breeding loft, that I may have $300 into. Job sites are great place to find scraps if you are short on money. You can look at my webpage at the lofts.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Good advice above. Make it dry and predator proof. Let the birds have access to sun and fresh air. Keep it off the ground. Locks to keep out critters and people. Building it correctly in the beginning will allow you to really enjoy your birds.


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Loft Ideas*

send me an email to [email protected]. I have pics of the loft I started with and I still use them.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is a good,inexpensive loft design.


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

kingdizon said:


> Here is a good,inexpensive loft design.


Do you have any instructions or something to make that coop?


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

HappyXD said:


> Do you have any instructions or something to make that coop?


not at all. i found it on craigslist and am goign to do my best to copy it with my naked eye onto graphing paper. im going to make mine a 4x8 version with less openness in the front. i made a few sketches so far but i have yet to get the amount of wood needed,and the exact dimensions of each piece fully figured out.


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

hillfamilyloft said:


> http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm
> 
> This is all you will need for up to 15 or so birds. Something like this or something modified would work well.


I agree!! This is what I first built, then added a second one, and then a third.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That is very nice.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

more of a coop than a loft


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

kingdizon said:


> more of a coop than a loft


What do the sides look like?


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

nancybird said:


> What do the sides look like?


Its just a two foot side cant take any pics atm. One side has an access flap door to get into the two nest boxes ill have set up. Sides arent anything special. When the tweaks are made to this thing ill post a pic of every angle, inside and outside.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

It sounds good.


----------

